# F.R.P. Wednesday night points series at NORCAR!



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

We are pleased to announce Franchise Racing Products will be sponsoring a Wednesday night points series at NORCAR!

Dates are:

May 21
June 11
July 22
August 13

Classes will be:

1/12 17.5
1/12 spec
TC 17.5
USGT

There will be no drops, 4 out of 4!!
If a class doesn't have the support to be run it will be dropped.

$10.00 per class, 2 quals and a main.

Doors open 4:30 and racing at 6:30ish


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

sg1 said:


> We are pleased to announce Franchise Racing Products will be sponsoring a Wednesday night points series at NORCAR!
> 
> Dates are:
> 
> ...


Nice! This should be fun. Thanks NORCAR and FRP for doing some weeknight racing.


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Why must you guys be so far away? Now I will have to shoot for beating Chuck, oh the pressure. I will just not show up.


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

Franchise will be getting the trophies for those classes at the end of the series! TOP 3 OVERALL In Each class, as long as we can keep the turnout up! Good Luck guys!


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

If there is enough flexibility with work I would like to make it out for these. Will see...


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

"Life is just a fantasy, can you live this fantasy life?"- Aldo Nova


Apparently the answer is yes.


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Chaz955i said:


> "Life is just a fantasy, can you live this fantasy life?"- Aldo Nova
> 
> 
> Apparently the answer is yes.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

I'll be there!


----------



## Bigron (Dec 20, 2004)

*Racing*

Looking forward to joining you guys on Wednesday. Do you guys stock any batteries,tires,gearing or motor for the 1/12 spec class? If not can you recommend online vendor. Thanks


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Bigron said:


> Looking forward to joining you guys on Wednesday. Do you guys stock any batteries,tires,gearing or motor for the 1/12 spec class? If not can you recommend online vendor. Thanks


Yes!

Batteries, tires, gears, and motors are in stock.


----------



## Bigron (Dec 20, 2004)

*Racing*

Excellent,I will stop over before the first race.


----------



## barney24 (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm in for 1/12 stock and 1/12 spec


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

USGT for me.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

As it stands I'll be there for TC


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

barney24 said:


> I'm in for 1/12 stock and 1/12 spec


In for 1/12th stock and TC.


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Chaz955i said:


> In for 1/12th stock and TC.


Ditto.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Going to be fun. Come on out and check it out! $10 per class, 2 qualifiers and a main and out the door.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Oh yeah! Time to put down the DS3 and pick up the 3PK. Let's race!...

Now, where did I put my car??...


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Mackin said:


> Going to be fun. Come on out and check it out! $10 per class, 2 qualifiers and a main and out the door.


Don't forget your 12th scale. 

TC is a little busted up after yesterday and not sure it will be together for this race.


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Chaz955i said:


> Don't forget your 12th scale.
> 
> TC is a little busted up after yesterday and not sure it will be together for this race.


What happened? Other then you and I bumping doors on the straight.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Adam B said:


> What happened? Other then you and I bumping doors on the straight.


Badly bent camber link and a front shock that is losing most of its fluid. I have parts on order but doubt they will be in by Wed. Maybe some bubble gum and duct tape will get it through the night? Ha!


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Chaz955i said:


> Badly bent camber link and a front shock that is losing most of its fluid. I have parts on order but doubt they will be in by Wed. Maybe some bubble gum and duct tape will get it through the night? Ha!


We can pop the camber link off of my VTA car if it will fit. As a matter of fact T Williams is coming Wed night I'm sure he has what you need.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

It's going to be a special treat for Wednesday night dinner!!!!


12" hot dogs!!

Come get some!!


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Mackin said:


> We can pop the camber link off of my VTA car if it will fit. As a matter of fact T Williams is coming Wed night I'm sure he has what you need.


Thanks Chuck, I was able to straighten it out but it is aluminum so probably one hit away from just breaking. If I can manage to keep it off the wall it should be ok. See you Wednesday. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Chaz955i said:


> If I can manage to keep it off the wall it should be ok. See you Wednesday. :thumbsup:


Well, im still planning to race, so the odds are probably pretty thin.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Tonight's the night!

First FRP Wednesday night race in the WORLD!

Just remember...

Footlong hotdogs are better eaten when they are shared!!


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Can't wait!


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Lets get ready to rumble!!!!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Paul-

Bring your TC up so I can run it 

I want to try it with a TSR 17.5!

Luv,
Wayne


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

sg1 said:


> Paul-
> 
> Bring your TC up so I can run it
> 
> ...


Have you no shame? Must you dominate everything?


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Man I wish I lived closer. Been trying to figure out a way to "work late". But I think my wife would think something's up once I load up all the RC stuff.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Adam B said:


> Man I wish I lived closer. Been trying to figure out a way to "work late". But I think my wife would think something's up once I load up all the RC stuff.


You just want to bite into that 12 inch weenie!


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Good times last night. Thanks to Mike Wise for his support and to everyone who came out to race. I wish I could have stayed longer. Kaleb wants to know when he can start racing. I guess I'll have to get the BRP car ready for him. Once again thanks to everyone for your support.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

I even got to see Josh!!!!

I really enjoyed the footlongs


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

I didn't look, did I break the wall? That was as hard of a hit any of my cars has taken since the TriClone in West Bend.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Thanks to FRP and Norcar for a very fun night of racing. Looking forward to the next rounds. 

Joe, nice job in TC. 40 laps, WOW! :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Good night of racing! I haven't been on a road track in several months.... that first qualifier was rough! 

Looking forward to the next Wednesday night event!!!!


----------



## DougK (Apr 20, 2008)

Wish we could have made it but Jake is still in school, hope to make last 2 races.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

FRP series at The Gate Wed. Be there!


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Mackin said:


> FRP series at The Gate Wed. Be there!


Looking forward to it. :thumbsup:


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm in for USGT.


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Really wished I lived 3 hours closer to the gate. Middle of the week racing right after work sounds like a great idea. But I did have fun practicing with you guys yesterday.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Thanks for coming down Dave. Really looking forward to the Tuning Haus race.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Who's running stock TC Wed.?


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Anybody have a 1:12 (17.5) rent-a-ride I could run tomorrow?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Lessen said:


> Anybody have a 1:12 (17.5) rent-a-ride I could run tomorrow?


You can run my 1/12 17.5 
and my Dad's 1/12 spec


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Before I make Wayne mad for not supporting the track I'll ask if there are any USGT rims for sale before buying direct from Gravity?

Appreciate the offers from Mackin and Steve but i don't want to burn through your supply going into this race.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Chaz955i said:


> Before I make Wayne mad for not supporting the track I'll ask if there are any USGT rims for sale before buying direct from Gravity?
> 
> Appreciate the offers from Mackin and Steve but i don't want to burn through your supply going into this race.



You are so kind Winger... Yes we have rims!

I also ordered the premounted sets.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

sg1 said:


> You are so kind Winger... Yes we have rims!
> 
> I also ordered the premounted sets.


Thx Wayner, see you tomorrow.:thumbsup:


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Sweet! Looks like im gonna be busy!


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

sg1 said:


> You are so kind Winger... Yes we have rims!
> 
> I also ordered the premounted sets.


Now if we could only get the new F1 tires pre-mounted.


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

all4fun said:


> Really wished I lived 3 hours closer to the gate. Middle of the week racing right after work sounds like a great idea. But I did have fun practicing with you guys yesterday.





Mackin said:


> Thanks for coming down Dave. Really looking forward to the Tuning Haus race.


Yeah!! Me too! And now that my new F1 ride passed it's 1st test run with results I'm pretty happy with, I too, am looking forward to the TH race.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

FRP points day!

Be there!!


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Looking forward to some 1/12th racing tonight!!


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Me too!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

me 3 (1/12th spec that is)!


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Ok, well... me four!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Lessen said:


> Ok, well... me four!


You have your choice tonight...

I have:

1/12 17.5
1/12 spec
USGT


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Micro_Racer said:


> me 3 (1/12th spec that is)!


17.5 is calling your name........Miiiiiiiiiicccccrrrrrooooooo.

Should get a TC also. :tongue:


----------



## formtheday (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi guys,

Its been a cpl years since I've been up there to race. 
Went through a divorce and job loss which put many hobby activities on hold for a while. 

I just rebuilt my 17.5 TC on a new chassis. I missed the racing tonight but see there
is a club race on 6/14. Will there be any 17.5 TC racing then?

Very interested in checking out the F1 rubber racing too.

Even if I can't race Sat, I'd like to come up and check out the action.

Cheers!
Ed


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks again Wayne for letting me run the spec car. Maybe next month I try the stock?... because lord knows when SpeedPower is ever gonna get those EX speedos in again... jeez.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Thanks to everyone who came out last night, I hope you had a good time. Don't forget club race on Sat. Doors open at 9, racing at 1.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

formtheday said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Its been a cpl years since I've been up there to race.
> Went through a divorce and job loss which put many hobby activities on hold for a while.
> ...


Hi Ed,

There may be just a few guys running TC this Saturday.
Bring everything out and get some practice in and see how things go!
Doors open 9am Saturday 

-Wayne


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Mackin said:


> Thanks to everyone who came out last night, I hope you had a good time. Don't forget club race on Sat. Doors open at 9, racing at 1.


Despite not qualifying for the World Championships and Joe not being there it was still fun beating you in 1/12th. Looking forward to the rematch. 

And no, I don't need you to dye my wheels.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

I had fun racing with you last night. Looking forward to the Tuning Haus race.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Just to throw it out there.. I could probably make it to more Wed. evenings if there were more on the schedule.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

FRP tomorrow night July 30. Doors open at 4:30, racing at 6:30. Hope to see everyone there!


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

Series is going well, and trophys are on there way!

Almost every class is still up for grabs!


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

This week the FRP series at NORCAR at the Gate will be decided. Will Chuck Smith or Josh Nessel win Stock TC? Will Wedge, Chuck Smith or Chuck Mackin win 1/12th? Will Stu wrap up USGT? How about Nate going 4 for 4 in spec 1/12th? We will find out this week, Aug 13th at the Gate!


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

I'll be there!


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

One more chance to rumble.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Thanks FRP for a great series! I enjoyed the Wednesday night racing.... and taking home a trophy was icing on the cake.... looking forward to the next FRP series!!!


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Yes, I also enjoy the Wednesday night races. Thanks Franchise!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Next race is Wednesday the 17th! Just curious, What body will be used for the 1/12th spec class? Protoform PFM-12 :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Micro_Racer said:


> Next race is Wednesday the 17th! Just curious, What body will be used for the 1/12th spec class? Protoform PFM-12 :thumbsup::thumbsup:


That is a nice body. My Speedmerchant Rev 7 just barely fits within the wheel wells. I'm running a lot of sidewall so the tires look proportional. The cut down foams would look silly with this body. I'm running a 10.5 turn which keep it from being a total slug but I expect a 1/12th running a wedge body will out handle it by a long shot. Eventually I might great a free weekend to try it out.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Who's in for some 1:12 this Wed.?


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Lessen said:


> Who's in for some 1:12 this Wed.?


Oh yeah.


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

I'll be there with my USGT car.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Anyone running TC tonight?


----------



## MPSpeed (Dec 29, 2012)

tc debut havent ran a touring car in years


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Better half workin late. Nothin for me today.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

fun night of racing! Great to see so many people on a Wednesday night!!!!


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Yes, good times last night and a good turnout for TC. Now just need to figure out why the 1/12th would go to full throttle with no steering. All seemed good until it all went bad. Time to order up some parts.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

I had that problem, try to rebind the car as a new model on your memerory choice.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Chaz955i said:


> All seemed good until it all went bad. Time to order up some parts.


It happened mid-run?


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Donald Deutsch said:


> I had that problem, try to rebind the car as a new model on your memerory choice.


Thanks, will try that. Surprised as I've never had issue with Futaba. Likely user error but tough to diagnose because it works fine until it decides not to.


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

Well this sucks... I just found out that I am going to be out of town for the next race. 

I just can't catch a break for Wednesday nights... 

Chris


----------



## clarkwhoracing (Sep 26, 2006)

If I could have someone take care of my dogs while I was racing I would be there....

I have not run a Wednesday night race in a very long time.

Dates back to High Level in Sandusky.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

As of now I have the 22nd marked as a go. I'm planning 17.5 1/12 and VTA *IF* I can manage to cram in the build. Will any VTA be in attendance?


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

Wish I could make it out tomorrow... 

You boys have fun without me. 

Chris


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Looks like I'm still in for some stock 1:12 fun. Still no VTA yet, I'm hoping maybe I can use tomorrow evening to work on it a bit.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Good times last night. Thanks to Mike for the series and to those who came out.


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

Wednesday! Wednesday! Wednesday!!!!

Who's in? 

I am going to probably miss qualifying but I should be able to be there before the mains kickoff. I should be able to arrive at about 8:15 or so. If I am really lucky I *might* make it for the 1st round but I have to be at Church at 7pm. Lucky for me Church is literally right down the road.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Tomorrow? Dangit. I completely forgot... Grr.


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

I plan on making it but you better not wreck near me. I am a little bit slower of foot right now (never was fast).
USGT or F1 race night decision.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

We're there any VTA'stonight?


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

There were not any VTA's last night no. 

Good times though. I have never seen that many F1's flying off the track!


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

ccm399 said:


> There were not any VTA's last night no.
> 
> Good times though. I have never seen that many F1's flying off the track!


That was just Wayne, but multiple times. Just like "Hot Sauce" there is a fine line between to much and to little traction compound. He had to much.


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

old_dude said:


> That was just Wayne, but multiple times. Just like "Hot Sauce" there is a fine line between to much and to little traction compound. He had to much.


Stu and Nate tumbled a couple times going down the chute too.  You are correct though, Wayne was the only one to exit the track. :drunk:


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

ccm399 said:


> Stu and Nate tumbled a couple times going down the chute too.  You are correct though, Wayne was the only one to exit the track. :drunk:


Now I do remember that, since I was a spectator.


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

F.R.P race this Wednesday night! I hope I can make it out. Not 100% sure where I have to go for work that day yet though.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I hope to join the fun this Wednesday night! In for WGT and Spec 1/12 th


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

Doors open at 4:30 THIS Wednesday!!! 

I *think* I can make it out this time around!

Chris


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

I will be there.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

old_dude said:


> I will be there.


Me too!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

I just got word that Chuck will be bringing some pulled pork, love sauce, and sides!!

We will be eating well tomorrow!!


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

Woo Hoo!!!


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Wayne: Get signed up for Oneida? or !


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

old_dude said:


> Wayne: Get signed up for Oneida? or !


I tried 4 times with 3 different web browsers and have had no luck...


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

sg1 said:


> I tried 4 times with 3 different web browsers and have had no luck...


Maybe that is why you are listed in the racer list four times. But not in the event list. Steve and Mike are in.


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

sg1 said:


> I just got word that Chuck will be bringing some pulled pork, love sauce, and sides!!
> 
> We will be eating well tomorrow!!



I hesitate to post this but....

I'll bring the desert. 

Tina is packing up a cookie tray as I type and will be sending a loaf of Zucchini bread with me too. 

See ya all soon. 

Chris


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

All of this after tasting brews at "Nano" and having dinner at "Market Garden Brewery" last night. The Chrizzo Mac and Cheese was very tasty along side a nice IPA.


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

I will not be there tonight to call the hot racing action,(due to a scheduling conflict on my own behalf), but I will be on Saturday!


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

Mike Peterson said:


> I will not be there tonight to call the hot racing action,(due to a scheduling conflict on my own behalf), but I will be on Saturday!


Dude! There was a guy that looked JUST like you calling the races tonight. :wave:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Fun night of racing! BIG thank you to Chuck for the very tasty BBQ!!!


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Kind of a light turnout last night, but still a lot of fun. Thanks to those who came out.


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

Micro_Racer said:


> Fun night of racing! BIG thank you to Chuck for the very tasty BBQ!!!


+1!!!!!

Awesome BBQ for sure.

It appears I'll have to settle for the 8.6 hero lap of the night in stk 1/12th. I simply had nothing for Zack Champion in the main...

Chris


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Thanks for the cookies and bread Chris.


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

Sure!

Technically it was all Tina except for the delivery.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Think I should be out for TC this Wednesday. Anyone plan on bringing out their F1 cars?


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

In recovery from two weekends of travel races. The tracks were 750 miles apart.
I'll race something F1 or USGT (maybe both).


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

Wow this Wednesday is FRP? I am going to have to try to make it out. We'll see. I need to get some racing in I know that much! 


If I can make it I'll be running 17.5 1/12th. 

Chris


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

One day away. 

1.Will we see the debut of The Ironman's shiny new Xray F1 car?

if so...

2. Will the CRC drivers cry when they realize there are F1 cars that don't require buying steering blocks by the gross?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

I may run some 1/12 17.5 Wednesday


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

perhaps a little TC action.....


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

mike peterson said:


> perhaps a little tc action.....


yes....


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

USGT for me. I need to get my CRC car back from Pat.


----------



## DougK (Apr 20, 2008)

Mackin said:


> USGT for me. I need to get my CRC car back from Pat.


You should call that car Evil Knievel, its broke every part on its...... LOL:wave:


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

Looks like it is going to be a long shot for me to make it tonight...


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Good times at the track last night. Thanks to FRP and The Gate for making it happen. 

Nate and Wise are too fast. That is all I have on that subject.


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Restrictor plate tuning: That's the answer, just like IMSA and SCCA used to do. Anyone too fast you slap a weight penalty on them or you cut their horsepower. LOL


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

old_dude said:


> Restrictor plate tuning: That's the answer, just like IMSA and SCCA used to do. Anyone too fast you slap a weight penalty on them of you cut their horsepower. LOL


Yes, and maybe drift tires for Wise? Nate is trained for combat. I'm not messing with him. I'll just continue to take my lumps and keep quiet.....


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Wednesday night racing - who's in?


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

I am with the USGT.


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

F1
TC

#Redemmyself


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

I will bring the F1 along.


----------



## ZOOOOM (Mar 24, 2003)

I'm in for some 1/12th Spec


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

ZOOOOM said:


> I'm in for some 1/12th Spec


Me 2 :thumbsup:


----------



## Grand Masta "P" (Jan 20, 2013)

ZOOOOM said:


> I'm in for some 1/12th Spec


Wish I was racing tonight working til 8pm then taking care of sick people at home. BUT I hear there is a nice VBC wildfire with a perdy custom yellow body for sale in the case at The Gate!!! It's all set up for USGT. Just sayin...:wave:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Nice to see everyone racing on a Wednesday Night! Congrats to Bob and Chris for "stepping up their game" in 1/12th spec.... things are getting very competitive!


----------



## ic-racer (Jan 21, 2007)

What time do you finish in Wed? How many rounds?


----------



## ZOOOOM (Mar 24, 2003)

Got done around 930 or so. 2 Qual and a main. 10 bucks.


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

Micro_Racer said:


> Nice to see everyone racing on a Wednesday Night! Congrats to Bob and Chris for "stepping up their game" in 1/12th spec.... things are getting very competitive!


Sounds like I am selling the wrong car... Good to hear there are more adults running SPEC these days. I was starting to feel bad about being one of the only (sometimes the only) adult in the class. I still really like the idea of the spec class. 

What to do... What to do... :freak:


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

^^^^^
Of course with as much time as I've had to devote to hobbies (yes plural) over the past 6 months it is almost not really worth having any cars...  I have not spent more than 1 day in my barn working on full size cars over the entire winter! Not good... Ok, now I'm depressed.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

who's ready for some racing tonight?!?!?!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

I'm planning on 1/12 17.5 or wgt 17.5... depends who shows!


----------



## BobS311 (Dec 15, 2007)

I'm in......


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Good night of 1/12th Spec racing! Lap times keep dropping, competition keeps elevating! Now thats a great combination!


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Kind of a small turnout last night, but good racing just the same. Good times!


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Micro_Racer said:


> Good night of 1/12th Spec racing! Lap times keep dropping, competition keeps elevating! Now thats a great combination!


*like*


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Sadly, I will be traveling and will not be in attendance for the next FRP race


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

FRP Wednesday night. Who's in?


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

USGT for me.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

old_dude said:


> USGT for me.


Me too!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

I will be there to help Stu


----------



## BobS311 (Dec 15, 2007)

I'm in.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Bob,

I got in a few bodies 

I'll bring them up tonight!



For those looking for VTA stuff... 

I got in some HPI bodies, tires, rims!


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Hey guys. I've got a 1:12 scale I have no intention to use anytime soon. Maybe somebody can put it to good use? For those who don't know it's Wise's old car and still has the same setup on it that he used. Semi-roller. Includes Gate Spec motor & battery NEVER used and Futaba steering servo. Extra parts/chassis/new Pro One foams on Pro One hub, new Gate Spec foams for standard AE hub etc., etc., blah, blah, blah. $60 

SOLD.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

sg1 said:


> We are pleased to announce Franchise Racing Products will be sponsoring a Wednesday night points series at NORCAR!
> 
> Dates are:
> 
> ...


is the next race July 30th (above) or July 22nd (on NORCAR website)?


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Yes Wayne, which is it?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I hope next week (out of town this week).....


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

old_dude said:


> Yes Wayne, which is it?


It's this Wednesday, I edited the first post.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Fun night of racing! I raced the USGT for the first time.... I was a good second off the pace, but I didn't break, and I got faster each run.... that is encouraging!


----------

